# Pfade zeichnen bzw. vektorisieren



## anita34 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bereits versucht beigefügten Fuß mit Inkscape zu vektorisieren. Komme aber zu keinem brauchbaren Ergebnis.

Wie kann ich diesen Fuß am besten nachzeichnen? Bin zeichnerisch nicht wirklich begabt. Hm? Kontur und Innenfarbe sollten getrennt werden.

Im Forum habe ich übrigens auch gestöbert. Aber jedes Problem in dieser Hinsicht ist ein individuelles.

Lg
Anita


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
also am besten duzeichnest den Fuss einmal mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nach und duplizierst den Fuss und verkleinerst ihn. So bekommst du zwei Flächen die eine machst du blau die andere weiß.
Um eine Grafik nachzuzeichnen benötigst du eigentlich keine zeichnerischen Fähigkeiten.

Ich habe dir mal eine Grafik des Werkzeuges angehängt welches du verwenden solltest.

Gruß


----------

